# eine lustige idee =)



## x2K (20. Mai 2009)

Die ausgangs idee war die ja bekannte kühlmethode mit dem trockeneis auf der cpu. 
Aber was wenn man mehr kühlen will als nur die cpu  oder das ganze elagant in seinem case unterbringen will??

In dem Fall müsste man  das Trockeneis mit einer Wasserkühlung kombiniren
 grob betrachtet eine blöde idee wasser gefriert bei den temperaturen. aber wenn man frost schutz dazu gibt oder garkein wasser verwendet sondern einen kohlenwaserstoff der einen entsprechenden teperatur bereich abdeckt 

hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert??
oder etwas ähnliches


----------



## freshprince2002 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub so EXTREME ist hier keiner


----------



## lows (20. Mai 2009)

so etwas ähnliches gibt es in vorm eines Wasser-Chillers

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...prev=/images?q=wasser+chiller&hl=de&sa=N&um=1


----------



## x2K (20. Mai 2009)

cooles teil  (ist das nicht eigendlich über dimensioniert??? ach was je größer desto besser ^^ )
wenn man  aber trockeneis verwendet  ist die sache noch leise   g*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Ich glaub so EXTREME ist hier keiner


ja klar LOL


----------



## fhantastic (20. Mai 2009)

Mit nem Chiller biste deutlich besser dran 

Den stellste in Keller/Nebenraum und schon ist die Lärmquelle verschwunden 

Aber auch bei Chillern muss ordentlich Isoliert werden mit Armaflex um die Hardware vor Kondeswasser zu schützen.


----------



## x2K (20. Mai 2009)

Würde es nicht reichen wenn mal  das gehäuse abdichtet und ordendlich silika gel rein packt?? 
das erst garkein kondenswasser entsteht??
 was hat son teil eigendlich für eine leistung?? 
ich finde so einen chiller   an sich zwar toll aber der bau erfordert einen alten kühlschrank  dessen rotationsverdichter  benötigt wird und ich hab keine ahnung wie man kupfer rohre lötet plus  die menge an propan die man benötigt  ist das für ungeübte wie mich etwas gefärlich (ich weiß allein deswegen sollte ich es schon versuchen ^^)   hat da  jemand erfarungen zu???


----------



## fhantastic (20. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte eher an einen durchlaufkühler 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler

der wird einfach im Wakükreislauf integriert 

da brauchst du nicht mal isolieren wenn du nicht deutlich unter raumtemp kühlen möchtest 

Aber genaueres kann ich auch nicht sagen weil ich son Teil noch nie selbst hatte.


----------



## tobi757 (20. Mai 2009)

Meinste eine normale Wasserkühlunspumpe schafft das ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Meinste eine normale Wasserkühlunspumpe schafft das ???



wieso nicht?

Als Füllung verwenden die meisten Leute entweder Wasser mit viel Frostschutz (afaik bis ~-30°C praktikabel) oder Alkohole/Spiritus (Brandgefahr...)

Das mit dem Abdichten und "austrocknen" des Gehäuses (ich würde nicht nur Silikagel nehmen, sondern versuchen, die Luft durch ein trockenes Gas auszutauschen) würde prinzipiell funktionieren - aber versuch mal praktisch ein Gehäuse 100% Luftdich zu bekommen...


----------



## fhantastic (20. Mai 2009)

wenn der Chiller nicht gerade im Keller steht und du deinen PC ein oder zwei stockwerke darüber hast sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Solange es auf einer Etage bleibt, ansonsten muss was dickeres her ala Laing D5 oder noch stärker


----------



## x2K (20. Mai 2009)

ob der aufwand lohnt 
 das silika gel kommt da rein weil man das gehäuse nicht 100% dicht bekommt  krigt man im chemie fachhandel  wenn es mit wasser voll gesaugt ist verfärbt es sich  z.b. rot


----------



## Fat_Tony (20. Mai 2009)

Als Flüssigkeit kannst du auch Kühlwasser her nehmen.
Den wenn du's ziemlich pur her nimmst dan is das au bis sehr weit unter null Verwendbar.
Und da rann zu kommen sollte au über ne normale Auto Werkstatt möglich sein.
Von dem Silika Gel würd ich dir abraten da das net stark genug is um das Kondenswasser aufzusaugen.
Du müsstest eher die einzelnen Kühlkörper mit Schaumstoff oder ähnlichen Isolieren.


----------



## ltilly1991 (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn du das auf die Beinde stellst, bist du der Größte!


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Mai 2009)

du kannst doch einfach die ganze hardware in ein aquarium legen und das dann mit öl oder einem gas füllen


----------



## august123 (21. Mai 2009)

Ach Leute... 

Trockeneis/ flüssiger Stickstoff taugt nicht für längeren Betrieb. Oder willst du jeden Tag zum Trockeneis Lieferanten fahren? Davon abgesehen, dass du dir die Bude mit CO2 vollpumpst.

Zum Benchen ist ein Pot auf CPU und dann je nachdem noch eine isolierte Kiste um das Mainboard ideal.

Aquarium mit Öl ist nur eine riesen Sauerei...

Ein Chiller (kühlt mit Kompressor) bringt einen Wakü- Kreislauf mit Glysantin bis auf -40°C, isoliert wird mit Armaflex Schaumisolierung. Eine Kompressorkühlung oder Kaskade wäre was für nur CPU oder GPU, da gehts dann schon unter -100°C
Für eine solche Anlage kann man ein Kühlschrank nicht verwenden, den entsorgst du lieber. 
Die Anlagen sind eben recht groß, teuer und brauchen Strom. 
Selberbauen kann man das schon, man braucht eben das Fachwissen und die Ausrüstung die schnell mal 5K€ kostet.

Übrigens gibts international schon ein paar Anlagen (PCs) die mit isoliertem und komplett gasdichten Gehäuse laufen, dann eben tief im Minus ohne Kondenswasser. 
Ich glaube ihr wisst nicht was extrem ist


----------



## x2K (21. Mai 2009)

Fat_Tony schrieb:


> Als Flüssigkeit kannst du auch Kühlwasser her nehmen.
> Den wenn du's ziemlich pur her nimmst dan is das au bis sehr weit unter null Verwendbar.
> Und da rann zu kommen sollte au über ne normale Auto Werkstatt möglich sein.
> Von dem Silika Gel würd ich dir abraten da das net stark genug is um das Kondenswasser aufzusaugen.
> Du müsstest eher die einzelnen Kühlkörper mit Schaumstoff oder ähnlichen Isolieren.



das funzt nur un der teorie  spätestens wenn das wasser  in der wakü ist findest du kristallisationskeime  und schon friert es ein  hoch reines wasser  kannste mit glück bis -6° bekommen  

eigendlich was das nur eine idee   ich glaube das zu bauen und  dauerhaft zu betreiben ist zu aufwändig 
da kann ich gleich das ganze board  mit allem drum und dran  in einer wanne flüssigen stickstiff versenken ^^     obwohl ... ???  warum nicht  dürfte bestimmt billiger sein 
fragt sich nur ob die elkos das mit machen   OC dürfte sicher besser gehen als wenn nur einzelne  chips gekühlt werden.   villeicht gibts dazu ja mal ein video auf der pcghw dvd ^^  wenn mich jemand sponsort und und ich auf die dvd komme  opfere ich meine hardware dafür


----------



## Intel*Bennz (21. Mai 2009)

ihr seid alle freaks^^


----------



## Fabian (22. Mai 2009)

Tut mir leid das zu sagen aber 70% aus diesem Thread sind einfach nur gelaber.

Wenn du umbedingt im - Bereich benchen möchtest besorg dir Iso,Pötte und Dice/Ln2.

Für den Alltagsgebrauch dann eine gute Wakü oder wenn es umbedingt sein muss und nicht zu teuer ist eine Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2009)

Mein Gedanke.

Ich hatte mal soetwas geplant mit einer Kompressorkühlung, die das Wasser der WaKü auf höchstens 4 bis 1°C runterkühlt.

Wirklich gut zu verbauen geht da die Klima aus einem Auto, sie ist kompakt, brauch aber dazu noch einen E-Motor, den man sich aber nach Lautstärke selbst aussuchen kann.

Bei Fertigstellung brauch man diese Gerätschaft einfach nur in ein Autohaus bringen. Die füllen es nicht nur auf, sondern prüfen gleich auch auf Dichtheit, was bei Austritt und Entzündung der Gase das Leben kosten könnte...

Mit einem Temperaturschalter die Kupplung des Kompressors gesteuert, dass der Temperaturbereich eingehalten wird.

Den Verdampfer (Kälteseite) in ein Plexiglasgegäuse mittig reingestellt, sodass das Wasser hindurch- und drüberwegfliessen kann, falls das Wasser in der nähe des Verdampfers doch mal gefriert.

Den Kondensator (Wärmeseite) kann man dann schön mit Lüftern bestücken, weil bei manchen Automarken sin diese Dinger einfach riesig.

Einfach gesagt, könnte man dieses Konzept auch für mehrere WaKülisierte Rechner nehmen, zb. auf einer LAN.



P.S: Falls ich Verdampfer und Kondensator in ihrer Funktion verwechselt habe, verzeihts mir, denn mit gegensätzlichen Bezeichnungen einer Sache bin ich meisst auf Kriegsfuß (Rechts - Links; usw)


----------



## august123 (22. Mai 2009)

@ Fabian Danke, endlich einer der vernünftigt denkt

@bschicht86

Was für ein Schwachsinn, eine Autoklimaanlage als Chiller. Und dann noch mit Keilriemenantrieb und extra E-Motor 
Bei einer Autoklimaanlage brauchst du außerdem überall spezielle Flansche/ Dichtungen/ Schläuche, das ist bei jedem PKW anders weil es ja kompakt sein soll. Ein Autohaus nimmt dir auch keine selbstgebaute Anlage in Betrieb, dürfen sie garnicht. Das Kältemittel im Auto ist außerdem weder brennbar noch giftig.
Die Ideen mit der Magnetkupplung und dem Verdampfer sind auch sehr amüsant 
Warum so kompliziert? Normale Kälteteile sind günstig, kompakt und leise.

Bleibt doch bitte auf dem Teppich und beschränkt euch auf das machbare.

z.B. so: -100°C auf Knopfdruck...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2009)

august123 schrieb:


> Das Kältemittel im Auto ist außerdem weder brennbar noch giftig.



Mag sein, dass es ausgetauscht wurde. Weiss nur von jemanden, der regelmäßig mit Klimas zu tun hat, dass das Gas normal nicht Giftig ist. Aber bei Verbrennung kann Senfgas entstehen. Habs selber nicht ausprobiert, dann würde ich bestimmt nicht diese Zeilen schreiben...



august123 schrieb:


> Bleibt doch bitte auf dem Teppich und beschränkt euch auf das machbare.



Machbar ist es. Zwar ein wenig komplizierter aber 100pro billiger als Fertiglösungen...

Dass mit den Flanschen und Dichtungen ist auch kein Problem, selbst bei verschiedenen Automodellen wird das gleiche Steckprinzip angewandt und daher sehe ich kein Problem, weil nicht passend zusammengewürfeltes fliegt eh durch die Dichtheitsprüfung...

Ausserdem ist manche geniale Erfindung früher belächelt worden, siehe das Fliegen, das Auto selbst und viele andere Dinge.
Das hier ist zwar keine Neuerfindung, aber eine kreative Verwendung vorhandener Dinge, die zurzeit tonnenweise auf den Schrott landen...


----------



## august123 (22. Mai 2009)

Na wenn du meinst  Vergleichen wir dann mal eine richtige KoKü/ Chiller die ich dir zusammenbaue mit was aus Automobil- Teilen. 
Mal sehen was dann an der Entwicklung noch genial ist.


----------



## x2K (22. Mai 2009)

es würde ja eigendlich reichen wenn man  kalte luft ins case pustet  also den verdampfer  vor den luft ansaug schacht  stellt   das wäre  am einfachsten  und würde  außer von außen auch kein kondenswasser am pc verursachen    
@ Fabian  reg dich bitte nicht auf ich hab den thread  nur wegen der fachblödeleien  eröffnet  die ideen sind alle wunderbar  und wer gerne bastelt  kann sich gerne daran versuchen.
mit gefällt es  das es leute gibt die sich auch über sowas gedanken machen 

Das mit der auto klimaanlage ist nicht wirklich praktikabel  der kompressor braucht mindestens 1200U/min  und wenn die eingabaute magnet kuplung  ausklingt  weil es zu kalt wird geht die drehzahl von dem  e motor hoch   die regeltechnik iss einfach zu aufwendig 

Als kältemittel  könnte man eigendlich alles verwenden was unter druck  bei 25° flüssig werden kann    am einfachsten ist propan  das lässt sich durch zusammendrücken in einer spritze verflüssigen  wird dann aber nicht so kalt  beim verdampfen dafür ist es leicht zu bekommen.
Im auto ist neben dem Kühlmitel oft noch ein öl im kreislauf und manchmal ein kontrastmittel, welches unter uv licht  gleb leuchtet (lecksuche )


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Das mit der auto klimaanlage ist nicht wirklich praktikabel  der kompressor braucht mindestens 1200U/min  und wenn die eingabaute magnet kuplung  ausklingt  weil es zu kalt wird geht die drehzahl von dem  e motor hoch   die regeltechnik iss einfach zu aufwendig



Gleichstrommotoren sind über die Nebenschlusswicklung steuerbar.
Bei Wechselstrom bzw. Drehstrommotoren ist die Geschwindigkeit von den Polpaaren mal(X) Netzfrequenz abhängig. Sie wird auch nicht darüber hinaussteigen, denn dann würde der Motor als Generator funktionieren, was aber nicht geht, weil dann keine treibende Kraft mehr da ist.

Ganz einfach kann man ja auch den Motor bei erreichter Temperatur mit abschalten... Spart Strom


----------



## FoXXie (23. Mai 2009)

Ich würde aber dann andere schläuche nehmen(wenn ich das Richtig Kapiert habe XD),da die bei Trockeneis doch abbrechen?

Jedenfalls irre idee XD


----------



## x2K (23. Mai 2009)

FoXXie schrieb:


> Ich würde aber dann andere schläuche nehmen(wenn ich das Richtig Kapiert habe XD),da die bei Trockeneis doch abbrechen?
> 
> Jedenfalls irre idee XD



 du meinst bestimmt wegen den weichmachern in den pvc schläuchen 
 das ist zwar richtig nur rechne ich damit das wärme nicht volständig übertragen wird   das trockeneis soll ja nicht direkt im kühlmittel schwimmen 
vielmehr hatte ich daran gedacht das  der radiator  gegen ein gefäß mit trockeneis und einem lösemittel    getauscht wird  
 jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke würde es villeicht auch shcon reichen wenn man den radiator in eine styropor kiste stellt und da etwas trockeneis rein legt  das wäre  die einfachste methode  man müsste nur etwas frostschutz im wasser haben  nur für alle fälle.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Mai 2009)

Als Schläuche könntest du eventuell Teflon-Schlauch nehmen (Auch bekannt als PTFE-Schlauch), ist zwar ziemlich teuer, aber Teflon soll angeblich bis -200°C frostbeständig sein. Irgendwie habe ich dunkel in Erinnerung, das jemand mal scho einen ähnlichen Versuch gemacht hat. Ich glaube dabei kam als Kühlmittel Petrolether? zum Einsatz.

Prinzum E-Motor: Da das ja sowie so nur ein Gedanken Experiment ist, könnte man auch einen richtig dicken Schrittmotor nehmen, der würde dann bei entsprechender Betriebsart mit der geforderten Drehzahl laufen und könnte einfach angehalten werden. Problem wäre aber heirbei, dass der Schrittmotor die Leistung und die Drehzahl bringen muss.


----------



## august123 (24. Mai 2009)

Für kalte Flüssigkeiten würde ich ausschließlich Edelstahl- Wellrohr verwenden, und entsprechend verlöten. So hat "Sweeper" seine Anlage mit der isolierten gekühlten Kammer realisiert.

Eine saubere Lastregelung besser die Auto Klima Geschichte vergessen und einen drehzahlgeregelten kompaken Verdichter (hermetisch mit Motor, halb so groß) verwenden oder mit einem Frequenzumrichter arbeiten. Tausendfach bewährt z.B. bei Heim- Klimaanlagen.


----------



## FoXXie (24. Mai 2009)

Stahlflexleitungen?


----------



## august123 (24. Mai 2009)

jo so werden die Dinger auch genannt.
Goliath Triple Cooling System - Page 23 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2009)

wtf? was is das denn fürn schrank? aber jetzt mal ernsthaft : wer bitte braucht im dauereinsatz unter 0°C? wenn ich benchen will, kauf ich mir nen pot und nicht sowas


----------



## x2K (24. Mai 2009)

wofür auch immer iss egal  hauptsache es geht 
man braucht auch keinen porsche  um von a nach b zu kommen  aber die leute kaufen die dinger auch wenn sie sich einen leisten können


----------



## Da_Frank (25. Mai 2009)

also die Idee an sich ist echt klasse


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. Mai 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Die ausgangs idee war die ja bekannte kühlmethode mit dem trockeneis auf der cpu.
> Aber was wenn man mehr kühlen will als nur die cpu  oder das ganze elagant in seinem case unterbringen will??
> 
> In dem Fall müsste man  das Trockeneis mit einer Wasserkühlung kombiniren
> ...



Jupp schau dir mal meine erste Benchseason an,
teures Wochenende...

Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, wenn mann bei bestimmte CPU`s bis an die ColdBug Grenze gehen will. Grad wenn die Grenze zwischen -5 bis +5 Grad liegt! Allerdings würde ich beim nächsten mal reinen Alkohol in das G48 schütten, um den Gefrierpunkt des Kühlermittels weiter herabzusenken.
Probiers aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## x2K (26. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht  ich ziehe meinen hut (wenn ich einen auf hätte) löl
der phenom2 ist im übrigen schon bestellt  wird ein 810er  
die idee ist auf jeden fall cool  (lol ein wortwitz)
ich mach mir auf jeden fall noch gedanken darüber wie man steuern kann wie kalt das kühlmittel maximal werden darf. dürfte wichtig werden wenns nicht zu kalt werden darf


----------



## x2K (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab  hier irgendwo mal einen thread gelesen  in dem ging es darum hardware in einen kühlschrank zu bauen (kann mich auch irren und  habs woanders gelesen)   inzwischen hab ich eine lösung  gefunden  die gesammte hardwere zu kühlen   ohne kondenswasser  bildung  aber nur leider sehr teuer    
OK mal hand hoch wer leiht mir einen alten kühlschrank


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

wieso kühlschrank?^^
Eisfach^^

das gabs hier schon :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/53718-pc-ins-gefriefach.html


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das, den sein Külteil zu Toppen, währe nur noch der einbau eine KFZ Klima Anlage und auf der Terrasse ein V8 Motor mit 500 PS (blower Inklusive) hin zu Stellen was den Compressor Dreht


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

loool hört sich gut an


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

Das Teil auf der Terrasse zweck Compressor Drehung / Külung

Siehe BILD 1

und Das teil in der Wohnung so das beide Zusammen Passen 

Der Berümte V8 PC
Siehe BILD 2


----------

